# Sunset hill country



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

didnt turn where i was supposed to, got to see this fine view


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Somehow I missed this. Nice shot. Sunrise and Sunset are THE time to be out there.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow!


----------

